# Breeding tortoises



## lusciousdragon (Mar 14, 2011)

My husband is interested in breeding tortoises since I breed ball pythons, so he wants his own project. He loves our little Greek tortoise and would like to put her with a male later on down the road. We do realize it is not a money making project, just a little hobby for him. Where would I go to learn more about breeding tortoises? I didn't see a section in the forum for it.


----------



## Shelly (Mar 14, 2011)

lusciousdragon said:


> I didn't see a section in the forum for it.



I've always thought there should be a sub forum for that. Moderators??


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 14, 2011)

GBTortoises is pretty up on the Mediterranean species of tortoise. You can start a new thread under Greek tortoises, or send him a PM.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 14, 2011)

Shelly said:


> lusciousdragon said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't see a section in the forum for it.
> ...


I think a sub forum would be great.


----------



## lobovasco (Mar 14, 2011)

i would be interested in one for Sulcatas too!
i have 2 babies and i hope they can mate way down the road.


----------



## Shelly (Mar 14, 2011)

lobovasco said:


> i would be interested in one for Sulcatas too!



One what?


----------



## Laura (Mar 14, 2011)

if we have one for breeding.. esp Certain breeds.. we need to include a place for Rescues as well.. 
oh.. was that my outside voice again.... :0


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 14, 2011)

Laura said:


> if we have one for breeding.. esp Certain breeds.. we need to include a place for Rescues as well..
> oh.. was that my outside voice again.... :0


Rescues can easily be added under the for sale area.


----------



## lobovasco (Mar 14, 2011)

Shelly said:


> lobovasco said:
> 
> 
> > i would be interested in one for Sulcatas too!
> ...



sorry i meant to say a sub forum for people interested in breeding their sulcatas.


----------

